# What do you normally smell like?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

No poll unfortunately since the variety answers will be endless. Posted in here because it is a question. This has to be the weirdest thread I started. :lol What do you generally smell like or what do people tell you you smell like? If it's shampoo, body wash, deodorant, cologne, perfume, name the brand and scent. Be detailed as possible.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I probably smell like my dog. No one ever says so, but I'm with him all the time, and he sleeps in my bed every night. I guess people are just being nice by not bringing it up. I bet I smell like him though, which doesn't bother me, because I like how he smells. But I can imagine others might not be too fond of it...

Besides that, I probably just smell faintly of deodorant and whatever shampoo, conditioner, and body wash I am currently using. I don't wear any perfume.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

MrGilligan said:


> I probably smell like my dog. No one ever says so, but I'm with him all the time, and he sleeps in my bed every night. I guess people are just being nice by not bringing it up. I bet I smell like him though, which doesn't bother me, because I like how he smells. But I can imagine others might not be too fond of it...
> 
> Besides that, I probably just smell faintly of deodorant and whatever shampoo, conditioner, and body wash I am currently using. I don't wear any perfume.


Hehe I like the way my dog smells. And what deodorant, shampoo is that?


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> Hehe I like the way my dog smells. And what deodorant, shampoo is that?


Well, at the moment I am using Dove deodorant (it might smell of powder) and Garnier Fructis shampoo, which smells like citrus.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

My dog also uses that shampoo when I give him baths, once every few weeks. So he doesn't totally stink or anything... Whenever he starts smelling dirty, he gets a bath. I love how soft his hair feels afterward. ^_^


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I can't smell myself.. But once my friend commented that I smelt fruity. (I don't wear any perfume.) Then a few kids gathered around me, and agreed that my natural scent is fruity. It's probably just soap. :b


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

My boyfriend tells me I smell like my shampoo (herbal essences coconut), sometimes flowers, and sometimes garlic-y whatever that means. He tells me every Asian he's met smelled like garlic to him... Maybe it's the Asian oily food we cook/eat and the smell gets on us? :lol


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I've gotten Irish Spring body wash. That body wash's scent works really well on me I think.
Besides that, no specific scents just 2000% manly man!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

^Haha! One a side note from my experience I noticed there were more nasty smelling women than nasty smelling men. Most men smell good. I guess that fact that men smell worse than women because of BO isn't true.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> ^Haha! One a side note from my experience I noticed there were more nasty smelling women than nasty smelling men. Most men smell good. I guess that fact that men smell worse than women because of BO isn't true.


Maybe it's because biology tries to make women smell good to men and men smell good to women? For reproductive reasons.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Sweat


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I smell like a baby..like when babies are small they smell..exactly like that..i love it


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

MrGilligan said:


> Well, at the moment I am using Dove deodorant (it might smell of powder) and Garnier Fructis shampoo, which smells like citrus.


I used to use Garnier Fructis too, but I stopped using it since it didn't smell good on me.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

fonz said:


> Sweat


Are you sure?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

MrGilligan said:


> Maybe it's because biology tries to make women smell good to men and men smell good to women? For reproductive reasons.


Don't speak logic to me. :lol


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> I used to use Garnier Fructis too, but I stopped using it since it didn't smell good on me.


I find that it works well with my hair. Some shampoos don't seem to get along well with my hair. I alternate between three different brands: Tresemme, Garnier Fructis, and Loriel. I like Loriel the most, but Walmart doesn't have it so I'd have to buy it for more money at Walgreens and so I don't buy it at all usually.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

In the morning I smell like soap, hair gel, and sometimes cologne, by the end of the day I smell like WD40, and BO.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Does anyone love the smell of puppy breath? If you know what I am talking about.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Does anyone love the smell of puppy breath? If you know what I am talking about.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> ^Haha! One a side note from my experience I noticed there were more nasty smelling women than nasty smelling men. Most men smell good. I guess that fact that men smell worse than women because of BO isn't true.


There's been scientific studies that prove women are actually attracted to the smell a man makes when he exercises and sweats a lot.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

arnie said:


> There's been scientific studies that prove women are actually attracted to the smell a man makes when he exercises and sweats a lot.


Haha really? I don't know if I'll like the smell of my boyfriend's sweat. I like his natural body odor though.

Oh and answer the question!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

and http://www.colgate.com/Softsoap/US/.../Heavenly-Vanilla/detail_Heavenly-Vanilla.png


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> Haha really? I don't know if I'll like the smell of my boyfriend's sweat. I like his natural body odor though.
> 
> Oh and answer the question!


Wouldn't know. My sense of smell is almost non-existent.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Selbbin said:


>


yeah cause nothing smells better than wet dog lol!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

My dog smells good regardless she's wet or not. :lol

Dr House, what is your scent?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Cleary said:


> and http://www.colgate.com/Softsoap/US/.../Heavenly-Vanilla/detail_Heavenly-Vanilla.png


You must smell really good haha. I didn't know Colgate and Soft Soap are the same company. Learn something new everyday. Soft Soap has body wash?! I need to buy some now!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MidnightBlu said:


> You must smell really good haha. I didn't know Colgate and Soft Soap are the same company. Learn something new everyday. Soft Soap has body wash?! I need to buy some now!


haha I didn't know that either, and I'm the one that posted that link. I just know that vanilla softsoap smells pretty good. and heavenly?


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Lotion & whatever I have in my hair. My boyfriend & his family often say I smell like fruit like cherries & apples.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Smelling good is probably the most important thing for me and the thing I get the most positive feedback from, I have so much stuff so I used it all the time throughout the day. Favorite at the moment is Joe Sorrento


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Depends on what I've been doing. At the moment, I smell like Irish Spring bod wash with a hint of Dove deodorant. At other times I can get quite stinky if I've been sweating.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I use _Queen Elisabeth Cocoa Butter_ almost exclusively so that is what I usually smell like. I also use _Gillette Clear Gel Deoderant_, the _"Cool Wave"_ scent most times. The deoderant scent might mix in with the cocoa butter a tiny bit but the cocoa butter scent is the dominant one.

When I grow my beard out I spray _Organic Root Stimulator: Olive Oil Sheen Spray_ on my brush as after a brush with it my beard has a light bit of shine to it. The spray does have a strong scent though so it must combine with cocoa butter scent when I am bearded.

I never wear any colognes ever


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

or


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Coconut and Citrus.  Well my hair anyway.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Like balls.
But I'm going to start using cologne soon, I promise.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I smell like a manly man bahaha


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Napalm.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I use Old Spice deodourant and my current body wash is Irish Spring.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

kush is my cologne!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

What does Irish Spring smell like? My boyfriend uses Old Spice deodorant and he smells sexy.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Bath & Body Works Moonlight Path body lotion. It's a light lavender scent but reminds me of baby powder.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh I forgot to say cocobutter sometimes on the skin too, makes me smell like caramel chocolate.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

I refuse to use any chemicals on my body. I smell like nothing ever since lmao.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

sweat, i work hard everyday


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't think coconut oil has a smell, it fades..so nothing really. Then again most people just naturally have a scent.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

NatureFellow said:


>


Lol... I did a double take, thought that said KY and I was like mmmmkkk.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

I generally use CK cologne, sometimes AE or Adidas if I have a good variety. I hate AXE body spray but I love their deodorant, so sometimes that I guess.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know what I smell like. I don't where perfume or a scented deodorant. I don't think anything else I use has that strong of a smell. I hope I smell okay at least.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I smell like a sweaty manly man, I burp and I fart also on regular basis. 


Jokes aside, I have no idea what I smell like, I guess depends on my shampoo, body gel used in the shower, and the deodorant.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Aqua Di Gio
Chanel
versace
Polo Double Black
Bvlgari
Weed

One of the 6 if im in public, always.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Does anyone love the smell of puppy breath? If you know what I am talking about.


lol what the **** man, u srs?


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Hairspray, I'm guessing. I can go through a can in less than two months. I will usually wear a Bath and Body Works scent to mask the lingering smell of the hairspray but I don't know if it's actually working or making it worse (some people don't know what they smell like to other people and I might be one of those people). At school, classmates don't typically sit in the desks in front of and behind me so maybe I do stink. lol


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been told I smell like "Ella". I guess I have my own signature scent. 

When I asked what "Ella smell" smelled like, I was told it was an inexplicable, but good smell.

As long as I'm not malodorous, I'm happy.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

One of my guy friends said that I smelt like Honey Bunches of Oats once. :stu I was so confused, I forgot to ask him if that was a good or bad thing.



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Does anyone love the smell of puppy breath? If you know what I am talking about.


Oh, you mean that skunky puppy smell? I'm not crazy about it, but it doesn't stop me from burying my face into their coats. At least it's better than fish breath. My dog has the worst fish breath ever and brushing his teeth only lessen it for a couple of hours.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not sure. I imagine I smell a bit musky cause I don't wash my clothes very often. It's too annoying to go down 3 flights of stairs multiple times and I reuse the same 2 pairs of jeans for 3 weeks. If the washing machine was inside the apartment I'd do the laundry every week. I do shower twice a day. I cook with onions a lot, so I probably smell like onion if you get close enough. Anyways doesn't matter, no one ever does get that close.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I smell like regret mixed with a pang of seething resentment with a slight hint of lovely apple undertones.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Well since I'm forced to be around myself all the time, it's hard to know exactly how I smell. But something like, a bit of axe body wash, axe deodorant, some cheap cologne, a bit of sweat of course (I like to move it), my cat, probably a little like leek since I eat that stuff with every meal and car freshener.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Um... interesting thread....

I, err... I sweat a lot. So I generally smell sweaty. But according to my mother, I smell like tacos, so I guess that's good.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Usually its a combination of Irish Spring and Old Spice deodorant. I shower every day so I never smell sweaty but I occasionally come home at the end of the day smelling like various automotive fluids or chemicals from work.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

MidnightBlu said:


> Haha really? I don't know if I'll like the smell of my boyfriend's sweat. *I like his natural body odor though.*
> 
> Oh and answer the question!


Is this even possible to smell? 
If you're really clean, you're natural body odor should smell like....nothing.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

successful said:


> Is this even possible to smell?
> If you're really clean, you're natural body odor should smell like....nothing.


I smell it up close when I'm around my boyfriend. :stu He is usually clean, but it's the oil/sweat his body secretes after most of the day has gone by that I can smell it. He moves around a lot so I guess that's where it comes from. It's not much of a scent, but it smells a little oily and for some reason I like it. I can't smell it right after he takes a shower though.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

successful said:


> Is this even possible to smell?
> If you're really clean, you're natural body odor should smell like....nothing.


That's not really true.

...Unfortunately my sweating is so bad that I actually manage to sweat WHILE I'm taking a shower(and have cleaned basically everywhere). And, in the shower, it still smells.(Like tacos, according to my mother).


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Probably like my dog. Charming, I know. I'd use AXE or something, but I can't stand the stuff. I hate walking by someone on the street that's been using it because it lingers around me for an entire minute and usually gives me a headache. That stuff is just disgusting and way too strong.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Toppington said:


> I'd use AXE or something, but I can't stand the stuff. I hate walking by someone on the street that's been using it because it lingers around me for an entire minute and usually gives me a headache. That stuff is just disgusting and way too strong.


That's because some people use way too much of it when they spray it on, I admit doing this myself from time to time. Have you considered using a roll on? Maybe of some other milder brand than Axe?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I smell like....trouble


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

onions . my hormones are all screwed up at the moment, and it doesn't help that I like to eat red onions.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

This has been my scent since middle school.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

polo blue :yes


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

boob sweat...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Well,let me just say....this widespread fungal infection is getting pretty ripe!! - Nah,dove soap and Obsession perfume.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

RUB A535 is dominating my supply of air atm. Ohh...the life of a runner!


----------

